# Does anyone know how to create your own battery wraps?



## Johan Marais (18/5/18)

Hi Guys

I would like to know if anyone have created their own battery wraps yet? How does it work & what do you need to buy like the PVC plastic, where do you get it? How do you get your own images on/under the battery wraps? I am a Graphic Designer & and use Photoshop a lot so that part is covered, is there any Photoshop templates? I am looking to Wrap 20700 Battries 

Would be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would like to know if anyone have created their own battery wraps yet? How does it work & what do you need to buy like the PVC plastic, where do you get it? How do you get your own images on/under the battery wraps? I am a Graphic Designer & and use Photoshop a lot so that part is covered, is there any Photoshop templates? I am looking to Wrap 20700 Battries
> 
> Would be greatly appreciated


I have tried using the heatshrink tubing used to insulate electrical cabling. Not quite suitable and not recommended.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (18/5/18)

Best I have seen for your own designs is to get clear wraps and just put your image underneath.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (18/5/18)

I've got a couple of meters of clear wraps. You can gooi any image underneath then seal them up. That's as pretty as it gets I'm afraid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johan Marais (21/5/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Best I have seen for your own designs is to get clear wraps and just put your image underneath.



Thanks guys, I guess a Clear wrap with own image underneath is probably the best and easiest ...... where can I get clear 20700 wraps, seem to strugle on the net to get any


----------



## Darius1332 (21/5/18)

No idea, maybe ask in Who Has Stock on the Vendor sub-forum.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/18)

Fasttech have plenty... including clear. You would have to wait for SA customs and SAPO though. A new 20700 may have gone through all of its charge cycles by this time.
I have also printed my own designs and placed under 18650 wraps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan Marais (22/5/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Fasttech have plenty... including clear. You would have to wait for SA customs and SAPO though. A new 20700 may have gone through all of its charge cycles by this time.
> I have also printed my own designs and placed under 18650 wraps.
> View attachment 132581



Wow great ..... would you mind posting a few of yours, just want to see how it looks. Alternatively I am looking at a Company here in Gauteng that actually prints on the PVC in any size you want .......... they do the printing on the wrappings of all these fruit juices and brands on the market with the shrink PVC around the bottles. But they might not be interested in printing small battery wraps if not in Bulk, will see


----------

